# ich such ne einfache email lösung

## Daimos

hi,

ich möchte von 3 windosen, die alle OE als Email Client nutzen (2 x XP 1 x sk Pro), einen einzigen email account nutzen. Alle 3 rechner sollen parallel damit arbeiten können und alle sollen das gleiche sehen (z.B. welche mail schon beantwortet ist usw.)

Ich hab gelesen, das soll mit fetchmail und courier-imap gehen, nur werd ich aus dem conf file nicht schlau.

kennt da jemand ne gute lösung?

----------

## stiwi

was du dafür brauchst ist auf jedenfall das imap protokoll, welches du mit courier-imap recht einfach einrichten kannst. gibt genug gute dokus im netz. bei oe dann eifach neues konto über imap-server (nicht pop3) einbinden. fetchmail benötigst du, um emails von einem entfernet postfach abzuholen.

----------

## Daimos

hi,

danke für die antwort, jetzt weiß ich immerhin schonmal, wo ich ansetzen muß  :Razz: 

Leider werd ich aus den dokus net so wirklich schlau - kennste irgend ne beispielkonfig?

danke schonmal!

----------

## Deever

Courier-IMAP ist dokumentiert bis an den Bach runter. Fang also erst mal an, und stelle dann Fragen, wenn du wirklich welche (konkreten) hast.

Gruss,

/dev

----------

## the-pugnacity

eventl ist auch in blick in richtug hula wert....da is dann auch noch nen webinterface bei

----------

## Jux

mit hula spiel ich auch grad herum - installation ist extremst einfach und es schaut auch sehr vielversprechend aus, aber mit der Konfiguration komm ich derzeit gar nicht zurcht - das ist irgendwie ganz anders als alles andere - hat den hula vielleicht jemand laufen und kann kurz das Kernkonzpt der Konfig erläutern ???  :Embarassed: 

----------

## the-pugnacity

na ich probiere da auch grad noch rum.....zumindest kann sich mein user schon einloggen und mails empfangen alles andere läuft nicht so wirklich aber dafür solltest du nen eignen thread aufmachen

----------

## Daimos

hi,

also mein problem ist, daß ich schlichtweg nicht weiß, was courier-imap eigentlich macht. es gibt da ja dieses howto mit postfix, squirrelmail mysql und tod und teufel - aber das brauch ich ja net. so wie ich das bisher verstehe, holt sich fetchmail die mails von strato und reicht die an courier imap weiter. courier imap stellt die dann allen clients im lan zur verfügung und alle sind glücklich. ist das so richtig?

btw: nach außen ins inet muß der email server NICHT sichtbar sein - alles nur sicherheitslücken. kann der courier-imap (wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe) dann mit sendmail oder wie auch immer die mails zu strato schicken?

danke!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> also mein problem ist, daß ich schlichtweg nicht weiß, was courier-imap eigentlich macht.

 

Dann will ich dir mal auf die Sprünge helfen...

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> ich möchte von 3 windosen, die alle OE als Email Client nutzen (2 x XP 1 x sk Pro), einen einzigen email account nutzen. Alle 3 rechner sollen parallel damit arbeiten können und alle sollen das gleiche sehen (z.B. welche mail schon beantwortet ist usw.) 

 

 *stiwi wrote:*   

> was du dafür brauchst ist auf jedenfall das imap protokoll, welches du mit courier-imap recht einfach einrichten kannst

 

Dann gäbe es da ja noch die Wikipedia, welche man anfragen könnte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imap

Oder aber man macht einen Rundumschlag und benutzt Google:

http://www.glossar.de/glossar/1frame.htm?http%3A//www.glossar.de/glossar/z_email-prot.htm

http://www.solnet.ch/support/glossary/93.html

etc.

Also, beim nächsten mal kennst du ja nun die "üblichen Verdächtigen"  wo du selber recherchieren kannst  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## stiwi

noch mal zum verständnis.

postfix ist der mta (mail transfer agent) und kümmert sich um das annehmen und verschicken der mails. fetchmail holt deine mails von strato und gibt sie deinem postfix. courier-imap wiederum stellt die mails aus deinem mailverzeichnis per imap (und pop3) deinen clients zur verfügung.

also ich würd sagen, fang langsam an. installier dir postfix und richte das so ein, das es mails annimmt und in dein mailverzeichnis speichert. zum testen kannst du gut mutt verwenden (emerge mutt). dann teste, ob postfix deine mails nach aussen auch rausschickt. dann versucht courier-imap zu installieren, so das du die mails auch auf den clients siehst. zum schluss fetchmail. wenn du bei einem der schritte fragen hast, stell sie konkreter. dann kann man dir hier auch besser helfen.

----------

## toskala

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann sollen 3 OE clients auf 1 postfach zugreifen? machen die das gleichzeitig? sind das verschiedene leute? also falls ja, dann solltest du evtl. drüber nachdenken mit dem feature "shared folders" zu arbeiten. aber naja, das ist vermutlich erstmal noch nicht so wichtig für dich.

courier-imap ist auf jeden fall ein guter weg um sowas zu machen.

----------

## Daimos

hi,

danke erstmal für die hilfreichen antworten - der schritt mit postfix ist mir nicht so richtig klar, wofür ich das bauch, aber ich komme offenbar nicht ohne aus *g*

Ich werds bei gelegenheit mal mergen und ausprobieren.

Die 3 Leute müssen auch gleichzeitig auf den account zugreifen können.

danke!

----------

## stiwi

postfix ist der eigentliche mailserver. er legt die angenommenen mails aber nur in ein verzeichnis. wenn du von einem anderen rechner auf die mails zugreifen möchtest, brauchst du z.b. courier-imap, der sie dir über imap im netzwerk zur verfügung stellt. statt postfix kannst du auch sendmail oder exim nehmen, aber ich würde dir zu postfix raten.

----------

## pZYchO

Mahlzeit...

ich hab mich zwar mit imap nie rumgeprügelt, aber kann courier-imap keine Maildirs? Wenn ja hat sich die lokale zustellung erledigt, weil getmail (!) die mails dann direkt im zielordner ablegen kann...

Ich würde getmail vorschlagen, ich kenne zwar fetchmail nicht, aber getmail ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren:

[default]

verbose = 0

readall = 0

message_log = /home/getmail/getmail.log

timeout = 240

max_message_size = 0

no_delivered_to = 1

no_received = 1

[meinacc]

server = pop3.werauchimmer.genau

port = 110

username = meinuser

password = meinpw

use_apop = 0 #kein auth pop nutzen

delete = 1 #dann werden die mails auf den server gelöscht

postmaster = /wo/auch/immer/die/mails/hin/sollen #muss ein maildir sein

message_log = /wo/auch/immer/die/mails/hin/sollen/log

danach einfach getmail aufrufen (cronjob). Die Datei heißt getmailrc muss unter ~/.getmail/ liegen (logischerweise von dem user, mit dem abgeholt werden soll). Der Cronjob sollte idealerweise ein shell script sein:

#!/bin/bash

. /etc/profile

getmail

(denk dran auf die Datei ein chmod 755 zu machen... =))

Ach ja, zur Maildir struktur:

Das Zielverzeichnis muss folgende Ordner enthalten:

cur

new

tmp

Das war es schon. Wenn man mit Courier-imap maildirs nutzen kann, muss nur das gleiche Verzeichnis angegeben werden.

Mal ne Frage zur MTA Diskussion. Unterstützt strato smtp-after-pop? Wenn nicht ist wahrscheinlich smtp-auth notwendig und dann ist es am einfachsten den mta weg zu lassen (wenn mein oben aufgeführtes konstrukt möglich ist) und die clients direkt zugreifen zu lassen. Ein Konto, imap -> server = linux-büchse, smtp -> strato-smtp-server, fertig ist und MTA gespart...

Was Security anbelangt hast du im Prinzip recht, aber du kannst in der Firewall nur den Strato SMTP zulassen, der sollte vertrauenswürdig sein und die ip nicht so schnell ändern, damit haste unter strich (fast) die gleiche security... =)

Just my 2 cent... =)

MfG

P.S.: Ach ja, ich bin auf ein RTFM-Fan, aber ich hab Urlaub und gute Laune... =) Das nächste Mal bitte erst selber suchen, aber das wurde schon oft genug angesprochen...

----------

## Sonic Lux

Kann man im OE denn auch einstellen das er sich die Mails per IMAP holen soll. aber versenden über (wie in dem beispiel) den strato-smtp.

Wenn ja wäre mir das sehr neu aber dann kann ich auch Postfix weglassen, also bitte eine positive Meldung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pZYchO

imap ist im Prinzip nicht anderes als ein freigegebener Ordner... Der Vergleich hinkt, passt aber unterm strich... =)

Das ganze ist also nur zum "abholen"...

Es wird weiterhin ein SMTP Server zum Versand von Mails benötigt. Die beiden Server werden seperat angegeben. Es wäre also kein Problem als IMAP Server die Linux-büchse anzugeben und als SMTP-Server die Strato-Kiste... Und alle sind glücklich... =)

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ja da Problem ist aber das ich ja mehrere Accounts habe.

Würde dann nicht n mal der Imap Baum angezeigt werden ?

Ich kann es immo nicht testen hab gerade kein win hier zu Hause.

----------

## pZYchO

Kann gerade nicht folgen. Die rede ist doch von einem Acc... =)

Und wenn es mehrere Accs sein sollen ist das ja auch kein Problem. Einfach pro user einen imap acc anlegen. Bei SMTP-after-POP ist alles kein Thema... Bei SMTP-Auth sollte der IMAP user mit dem Strato User übereinstimmen... Und schon ist auch das Problem behoben... =)

Hab ich was vergessen / übersehen?

----------

## andix

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network

Das hat bei mir bestens funktioniert, ist nicht allzu schwer und sollte auch für dich passen...

----------

## pZYchO

Ist ja alles gut und schön. Ich muss aber leider feststellen, dass das mal wieder eine Anleitung ist um super eMail-Schleifen zu bauen... Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen was passiert, wenn die mails dann noch mal zugestellt werden? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? (cronjob)

Die envelope informationen sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Hast du dir mal überlegt was mit eMails passiert, die im header nicht deine eMail Adresse haben? Zum Beispiel weil eine Mail an dich BCC geschickt wird. Oder bei Mailinglisten, bei denen der Empfänger die Mailinglisten-Adresse ist? Richtig, dein MTA generiert nen Bounce und schickt den Kram wild durch die gegend.

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen die eMails direkt mit getmail ins richtige Verzeichnis zu schieben? Dann kannst auch beliebig viele Accs nutzen und hast den oben genannten Nachteil nicht...

Ist aber leider eine Sache, die kaum einer berücksichtigt. Sehe ich regelmäßig bei mir auf dem Server.. Aber die Queue ist ja groß.............

----------

## andix

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo die Schleife entstehen soll.

Zu deiner Idee mit getmail: Ich erledige das ganze mit fetchmail, das alles an procmail übergibt, das dann in das Maildir schreibt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht an den MTA (postfix) gesendet wird.

Du verunsicherst mich  :Rolling Eyes: . Hoffentlich zu Unrecht  :Wink: 

----------

## pZYchO

Ich habe den Artikel nicht komplett gelesen. Aber gibst du zu jedem Acc, den du mit fetchmail abholst eine email Adresse an, an die zugestellt werden soll?

Davon ab... Man kann auch von Köln über Berlin nach Düsseldorf... Getmail ist einfach, schnell und speichert alles direkt in ein maildir... Wozu dann noch procmail...?

Zum Schleifenproblem:

Zur Zustellung von eMails werden envelope-informationen genutzt. Nachdem die eMail in das Postfach zugestellt wurde, wird der envelope header entfernt. Das heißt es ist nicht mehr ersichtlich wer die mail an welche Adresse geschickt hat. Das die Header-Informationen nicht gerade hilfreich sind, wissen wir alle (siehe Spam, oder siehst du im Header immer deine eMail Adresse? =))

Wenn man eine solche mail zustellt sagt der MTA zurecht das es kein Postfach gibt (bei BCC ist das genauso, da du selber als empfänger nicht mehr sichtbar bist) und schickt somit einen bounce. Das heißt du schickst einen Bounce für eine eMail, die du erhalten hast. Und du verlierst die Mail auch noch, die du erhalten hast... =) Ist alles nicht das wahre. Zudem kann es zu schleifen kommen, wenn zum Beispiel keine postmaster Adresse definiert ist (machen leider viele bei sollchen lösungen). Wenn der empfänger nicht existiert kommt ein Bounce zurück, den dein MTA wieder nicht zustellen kann, weil er postmaster nicht als empfänger kennt und schickt die mail somit wieder als bounce raus... usw usw usw..... =)

Das ist alles nicht das wahre. Deswegen kann ich nur zu getmail raten. Lass den MTA bei der Zustellung abgeholter eMails aussen vor, dann kann dir nichts passieren und du kannst auch keine eMails verlieren.

Btw, komm bloß nicht auf die Idee mit Sammelpostfach, dass ist noch schlimmer, siehe oben... =)

Ach ja, noch eins.. Schön sind bounces an Mailinglisten... Vor allem weil man den Bounce wieder geschickt kriegt, weil man ja Member der Mailingsliste ist... Da freuen sich nicht nur die anderen............................ =)

----------

## andix

Wie das mit getmail genau geht hab ich jetzt net genau verstanden (is ja auch egal, ich will am bestehenden system auch nix ändern). Alle von dir beschrieben Probleme treffen nicht zu. also bin ich froh  :Very Happy: 

trotzdem danke, für die erklärung

----------

